# Finally Got To Use the 28 Pro



## MarkChambers (Oct 20, 2019)

Bought it in Nov. (Pictures are here somewhere) but was living down in the Southeast corner of the state (Mich) with no snow. But Monday we pulled into the cottage in Naubinway with plenty of work to do. In the neighborhood of 14 to 16 inches in the flat open areas but drifts were everywhere and up to 3-31/2 ft. It went through everything without skipping a beat. Auto turn is awesome as is the hydro drive. And I’m a big fan of EFI and wasn’t disappointed. 

There was 21/2 to 3 ft on the deck, half of it from the wind stripping it from the roof and depositing it on the deck. The bottom inch was frozen to the deck but the upper was hard pack, the kind youCan cut into squares and can make igloos with. No way did I want to shovel it and since I couldn’t get the 28 up there I went out and bought a 21 pro single stage. I loosened the snow along the inside edge and then blew it off the deck repeating it in 4 foot sections. That little sucker chewed up the hard pack and tossed it 35 feet or more. I’m impressed.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Congrat's !!!! Wish we'd get something like that soon so I can get to use mine. The single stage looks like it worked great. I'm impressed with that Pro single stage. My brother n law is a commercial user and he swears by those Pro single stage blowers. Says he uses them more than the bigger machine's.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

Great, now I need/want a Pro 21 for my deck...


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

Good report on the Pro! The small single stagers also work well on lesser pitched roofs for snow removal. Most contractors around here who clear roofs have one in their arsenal.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Mark,

If I had a deck like that, I would definitely be using a single stage. Nice unit you have there.

My back deck is roofed, and screened in all around from floor to ceiling. I do all my snow blowing with my 2 stage machines.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Love the big singles! They are the worker-bee's of the snowblower group!!


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

MarkChambers said:


> Bought it in Nov. (Pictures are here somewhere) but was living down in the Southeast corner of the state (Mich) with no snow. But Monday we pulled into the cottage in Naubinway with plenty of work to do. In the neighborhood of 14 to 16 inches in the flat open areas but drifts were everywhere and up to 3-31/2 ft. It went through everything without skipping a beat. Auto turn is awesome as is the hydro drive. And I’m a big fan of EFI and wasn’t disappointed.
> 
> There was 21/2 to 3 ft on the deck, half of it from the wind stripping it from the roof and depositing it on the deck. The bottom inch was frozen to the deck but the upper was hard pack, the kind youCan cut into squares and can make igloos with. No way did I want to shovel it and since I couldn’t get the 28 up there I went out and bought a 21 pro single stage. I loosened the snow along the inside edge and then blew it off the deck repeating it in 4 foot sections. That little sucker chewed up the hard pack and tossed it 35 feet or more. I’m impressed.


great update....thanks


----------



## MarkChambers (Oct 20, 2019)

Steve70 said:


> Good report on the Pro! The small single stagers also work well on lesser pitched roofs for snow removal. Most contractors around here who clear roofs have one in their arsenal.



We're sitting right on the lake so the wind keeps the roof on the house brushed pretty well. Lands on the deck and the walk up to to it. The garage is a metal roof and sheds when it gets 6 or 8 inches on it. And it puts it right in front of the garage doors. Clearing that was a major PITA. Unlike the deck I had to chop it up with an axe and then use a scraper to free the bottom 1/2" of icy stuff from the concrete before I could send it into the woods.


All day job for this old man.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Just came across this video just posted on YouTube with the 28" Ariens RapidTrak Pro going thru 18 to 22+ inches of snow. That motor isn't bogging down. Can't go super fast, but I wouldn't expect to running through up to two feet of snow. Looks like it's throwing snow high and far. Enjoy !!!


https://youtu.be/1MPybBAjWPA


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

BNSFguy said:


> Just came across this video just posted on YouTube with the 28" Ariens RapidTrak Pro going thru 18 to 22+ inches of snow. That motor isn't bogging down. Can't go super fast, but I wouldn't expect to running through up to two feet of snow. Looks like it's throwing snow high and far. Enjoy !!!
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/1MPybBAjWPA


good machine....but seriously, he needs a plow


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

MarkChambers said:


> We're sitting right on the lake so the wind keeps the roof on the house brushed pretty well. Lands on the deck and the walk up to to it. The garage is a metal roof and sheds when it gets 6 or 8 inches on it. And it puts it right in front of the garage doors. Clearing that was a major PITA. Unlike the deck I had to chop it up with an axe and then use a scraper to free the bottom 1/2" of icy stuff from the concrete before I could send it into the woods.
> 
> 
> All day job for this old man.


Such is life in the UP. We're in the middle of it. I'll be 68 in March. The old tape measure is getting shorter.:surprise:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Glad the new machines are working well for you! I am really liking having a capable single-stage (different brand). I got it in the spring, and have now gotten to use it in up to 10-11" of somewhat-wet snow. It still handled that OK, but it was approaching its limit. 

But so far, in suitable storms, it's quicker than the 2-stage, easier to handle, and it also clears all the way down to the pavement. I've been grabbing the SS first. Admittedly, the 2-stage makes easy work of the packed EOD, where the SS struggles (especially once the snow has hardened up some). 

I have an electric SS that I use for my deck. I had the electric one long before the gas. The gas one would probably be quicker, but I wouldn't want the rubber paddles whacking the deck surface (the electric one has plastic paddles, which don't touch the ground). And the deck is 1 floor up; the 25-lb electric machine is a lot easier to carry up the steps each time than the ~65-lb gas one. 

Enjoy them both, they sound great! I'd love to try a hydro-transmission machine some time.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

vinnycom said:


> BNSFguy said:
> 
> 
> > Just came across this video just posted on YouTube with the 28" Ariens RapidTrak Pro going thru 18 to 22+ inches of snow. That motor isn't bogging down. Can't go super fast, but I wouldn't expect to running through up to two feet of snow. Looks like it's throwing snow high and far. Enjoy !!!
> ...


That's too funny !!!! That was my first thought too. He's got such a large amount of clearing to do. If he gets regular snow storms that dump that kind of snow, ah fogetitboutit (lol) !!!! Buy a plow and be done in 20 minutes.


----------

